# Mississippi Bowfishing Record Alligator Gar, 234-lbs.,  7-Ft. 2-In., June 2011



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 29, 2011)

In case you did not see this monster dinosaur alligator gar . . .  

See web link below for more details:  


http://www.clarionledger.com/articl...r-gar-zilla-?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|Home|p 

Another gar-zilla

Trio boats record 234-pound alligator gar

June 25, 2011







Previous state record was 175 pounds set in 1993.



AND, back in Feb. 2011:

Also, another giant Mississippi gar was taken by a commercial fishing net that weighed 327-lbs. and was 8-Ft. 5-In.  and had a 48-Inch girth.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2011/02/327-pound-gator-gar-may-smash-record 

February 17, 2011

327-Pound Gator Gar May Smash Record 

"According to the International Game Fish Association web site, the current all-tackle world record alligator gar weighed 279 pounds and was caught from the Rio Grande River in Texas in 1951."

AND 

http://www.wapt.com/r/26887751/detail.html 

Vicksburg Man Catches 327 Lb. Alligator Gar

Huge Fish Pulled From Chotard Lake

February 16, 2011 

"The fish is believed to have been between 50 and 70 years old, wildlife officials said."

AND 

http://www.ms-sportsman.com/details.php?id=871 

Vicksburg fisherman lands 327-pound alligator gar

February 19, 2011


----------

